# GM Remy A Presas Clip - Great Reference!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

In the clip below, the late GM Remy A. Presas demonstrates:

Block-Check-Counter Obstruction Removal
Hanging Thumb Lock
Pinky Finger Roll
Single Lock Implemented with the Opponent's Cane
Stick Transition Trapping

The uke looks like Datu Dieter.
The clip was provided by jcalpe01 (Presas family).
[yt]by0syUGWUE0[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 18, 2008)

Simply Awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2008)

Great!! Thanks!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2008)

great clip   thanks
I'll watch this one more than a few times


----------



## graywolf (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Datu Dieter is in the background filming..Cordially,Howard


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Harold, 

Thanks for posting this ! Great to see another clip of Professor !

Brian


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 19, 2008)

graywolf said:


> I think Datu Dieter is in the background filming..Cordially,Howard


 Thanks Howard!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 19, 2008)

great clip thank you for sharing


----------

